# Hacking in The New Forest



## Sylarman (16 April 2013)

Hi.
Now the days are getting longer,the weather a bit warmer and acquiring some horsey transport I'm hoping to box down to new forest for some nice long hacks. Will have OH on push bike and maybe the dog if we can find some off road stuff. Jus wondered if anyone had any advise on good places to go, park etc. We are only in Wimborne so jus down the road. 
Thanks


----------



## Sprout (16 April 2013)

I am between Fordingbridge and Ringwood - there is a big car park at Abbotswell where people often park up and hack from. The hacking is lovely, no road work, but some good gravel tracks which helps the bike rider. 

Lovely open spaces, streams, enclosures etc - heaven.


Nice pubs, like the High Corner where you can tie up and have a coke.

Enjoy.


----------



## cider loving mare (23 April 2013)

Sounds lovely I was thinking of boxing to new forest too with friends.


----------



## Gracie21 (23 April 2013)

OOO Sprout you must be dangerously close to me!!!!!


----------



## sue_nf (26 April 2013)

Gracie and Sprout, it sounds like we are all nearly neighbours!


----------



## Gracie21 (26 April 2013)

I need some hacking buddies!


----------



## sue_nf (26 April 2013)

I'll pm you Gracie!


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (11 May 2013)

Gracie21 said:



			OOO Sprout you must be dangerously close to me!!!!! 

Click to expand...




sue_nf said:



			Gracie and Sprout, it sounds like we are all nearly neighbours!
		
Click to expand...

Waves to neighbours.


----------



## catherine22 (12 May 2013)

and me!!


----------



## Lady Supreme (12 May 2013)

And me


----------



## sue_nf (14 May 2013)

There's loads of us!


----------



## catherine22 (14 May 2013)

I have a trailer (Ifor 510) but no vehicle, so if anyone wants to go out and about from the area, has a vehicle but no trailer I'm up for combining resources! I have a well behaved, good to load and travel gelding.


----------

